# Best food for Conformation



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am switching from Bil-Jac to Pro Plan. I am starting Kelvin off with Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula, "Focus".

I has this pro plan club thing. Would anyone like me to mail it to them... I can not join the club. But if someone here would like it please message me.

The photo is from today.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How exciting!! First ribbons are so nice. Did you get the official photo too? Please share!

I feed PPP Savory or Sport depending on what's in stock. I am a member of the club, but I'm not sure that my herd eats enough to have any impact on the weight circle club. But I like the food, or rather, my dogs like the food.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I haven't noticed a difference. But my mom sure has... She noticed his chest hair is starting to come in, and he is getting a lot of feathering in the butt area. I joked and said he has butt fur. And he is now 21" high at his withers. No I didn't get a photo. I take tons of photos of him on a daily basis. He also has his CGC S.T.A.R. Puppy test this wed night.


----------

